# Horrid communications class introduction



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

Today I attended my first communications class because my business degree requires it. Anyway, the teacher was an extreme extrovert. She forced us to get in groups several times based on things we had in common. Finally, we had to sit down with a group of other people who had the same first letter in their name. My group didn't even notice me. I went to sit in a desk near them and they didn't make room for me or speak to me in anyway. The teacher then asks everyone to basically tell their life story to their group. So while everyone else is happily talking away, I am sitting in the corner feeling awkward as hell. I overhear some of the conversations and as expected, everyone is a little success story. I hear tales of loving relationships, multiple jobs, good grades, and a bunch of other cheery info I don't give a **** about. I can tell everyone is looking at me like "why doesn't that guy have a group?". Finally the teacher comes along and asks were my group is. Embarrassed as hell, I point to the group by me to which they kind of look away. Okay, I know I'm big and have a stern look, but that doesn't mean I'm going to kill them or anything. Apparently they thought so. Anyway, I join the group but they don't talk to me or make eye contact. It was as if I had ruined their little party. When the teacher announces she is going to ask the groups questions about what the group members share in common, they suddenly feel like mumbling something to me. You want to know my life story? When I'm not at college, I spend all my time in my room on the computer, playing video games, or watching movies. I have never had a girlfriend, never had a job, and no longer have any friends. Is that good enough? **** off!


----------



## ProfBreanna (Jan 6, 2011)

people are stupid sometimes.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

This is why I hate school in general. Anyways, forget about them. Don't let them ruin your experience.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh gosh. That sounds like a nightmare scenario...:afr


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

typical *******s...i'm sure they weren't all completely honest either


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Erase it from your memory just like a memory card overwrite. :teeth After all, if these people were actually so successful then what are they doing in a college class? Success comes after schooling/training. Don't feel bad for the sorry actions of others. Some of them will never change.


----------



## Lhasa1951 (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeesh. The first week always sucks I suppose. I just transferred from an online community college to a 4-year university... a math professor had us introduce ourselves to the class. She took it upon herself to pick apart our introductions and correct us where she saw fit. We had to state our post-graduation plans as part of the introduction and I used the words "I hope to.. blah bla blah" I was admonished on the spot for using "flightly language," and instead of saying hope she said I should be more affirmative. Seeing that entire presidential campaigns have hinged on the word hope I don't see the point in the correction, but what can ya do? I also sit far away from everyone else so I pretty much have my own little island which in turn just makes me way more noticeable. That and my stomach growled every few seconds and it was very audible lol. Bad Indian food.

Oh well I survived I guess. =P


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

This is one of the reasons why I always hated school. I can't stand group ****. 

I have to take Intro to Communications this semester and I am NOT looking forward to it. :no
Your story made me even more scared to go...:door


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Chris3322 said:


> . Finally the teacher comes along and asks were my group is. Embarrassed as hell, I point to the group by me to which they kind of look away. Okay, I know I'm big and have a stern look, but that doesn't mean I'm going to kill them or anything. Apparently they thought so. Anyway, I join the group but they don't talk to me or make eye contact. It was as if I had ruined their little party.


I've been through this experience so many times. I always try to sit close to a group without having to participate. I don't think I've gotten away with it yet.

I think speech class is one of the most asinine classes. In theory, exposure should make you overcome the anxiety but that's not how it worked for me. One semester is not sufficient enough to make a shy person outgoing. It didn't give me any charisma. I think it actually made me worse at talking because I had been traumatized by all the previous crappy speeches I had given.

I hope the rest of your class goes smoothly, though. Sorry for my rant:blush


----------

